# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  English Folder

## dina prima

Setelah memunyai lebih dari 5000 members, mungkin sudah waktunya koi's forum indonesia mempunyai folder diskusi dalam bahasa inggris sehingga tidak tertutup kemungkinan diskusi di forum tercinta ini dengan members dari mancanegara.

----------


## Glenardo

> Setelah memunyai lebih dari 5000 members, mungkin sudah waktunya koi's forum indonesia mempunyai folder diskusi dalam bahasa inggris sehingga tidak tertutup kemungkinan diskusi di forum tercinta ini dengan members dari mancanegara.



Very Brilliant Idea from Om Benny. Personally I think, our forum has capability to make it happen. Any other comment and suggestion?

Thanks

----------


## karyanto

Good ideas...go head...KOI's Forum in English....


sekalian karo ajar boso inggris rek...

----------


## Rizal61

go international  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Menurut om Ajik, Fujio Oomo pernah mengajukan usul yg sama..., makasih om Benny atas idenya..team Forum akan mengusahakan dalam tampilan barunya nanti..

----------


## neutokoi

> Menurut om Ajik, Fujio Oomo pernah mengajukan usul yg sama..., makasih om Benny atas idenya..team Forum akan mengusahakan dalam tampilan barunya nanti..


Bercanda om, utk sementara om momod terjemahin semua aja dulu ke bahasa Inggris 
 ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kayaknya udah ada calon momodnya jg neh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Abied

Isone mek Yes... Seeerrr.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

> Isone mek Yes... Seeerrr.....


he bener mas iso ne cuma oh yes oh yes oh yes .........  ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Ready to The Next Level.  ::

----------


## sgotama

http://translate.google.com/#  ::

----------


## mario85

i tink it s a guud ide hehe..

----------


## dina prima

paling cocok om sunu saya usul jadi moderatornya....
alasan:
- standby all times.
- knowledgeable.
- up dated.
- inggrisnya jago.

----------


## h3ln1k

> paling cocok om sunu saya usul jadi moderatornya....
> alasan:
> - standby all times.
> - knowledgeable.
> - up dated.
> - inggrisnya jago.


I love U fulll om sunu   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by dina prima
> 
> paling cocok om sunu saya usul jadi moderatornya....
> alasan:
> - standby all times.
> - knowledgeable.
> - up dated.
> - inggrisnya jago.
> 
> ...


setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## SUNU

Waduh om, saya belum mampu pegang amanah itu. Masih banyak om-om lain yang lebih mampu dan berpengetahuan lebih luas.
Ampun Om, saya jadi anggota forum yang baik saja  ::

----------


## dina prima

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dina prima
> 
> ...


yang api biru ada om victor...?

----------


## e-koi

yang bawa kompor diatas juga cucok jadi moderator english corner!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

ENGLISH ZONE nampaknya tinggal tunggu waktu saja...
Setelah beberapa breeder yang tergabung dalam INPC dan NND, hari ini nampaknya Mark Gardner sudah bergabung...
Saya mengajaknya sejak dua bulan yang lalu, mudah - mudahan benar dia...
So Priper yur inglis men!!

----------


## mrbunta

matekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. ane bakal gak ngerti blassssssssssssssssssss

----------


## budidjo

Why don't we start it now..  ::

----------


## neutokoi

> Why don't we start it now..


Setubuh....mulai saja, pake bahasa enggris abal2 juga ok....
kalo sampe muncul kalimat kayak "body not delicious" juga gpp, yg penting semua ngerti apa artinya   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

::   ::   ::   Setujuuuu .... Yo wis ..... Postingan dibawah saya selanjutnya harus pake bahasa Inggris  

*MULAAIIII !!*  ::

----------


## victor

start, aku mulai ya 

this is a book
this is a window
this is a door
this is a fish
this is a nishikigoi
this is a kohaku
this is a showa
this fish don't eat a door
this fish eat a worm

gimana - gimana, inggrisku sudah bagus belommm?
how how, my english allready good not yet?

----------


## SUNU

::   ::   ::   very goooooodddd !!!!

----------


## victor

thank you thankyou   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

ayo lho uda ada mark gardner cepetan ngomong inggris smua

----------


## Glenardo

Mike Gardner may bring his Ghost Buster crew    ::

----------


## mrbunta

welcom mark
glad tu met u

ngene ta bahasa inggris

----------


## budidjo

ayo ayo don't shame shame, masa kalah sama tukul  ::

----------


## SUNU

Hahahahahahaha   ::   ::

----------


## Sulistyo

iya lah, khan masih ada google terjemahan, yang otomatis nerjemahin kois.org beserta seluruh isinya. 
meskipun nerjemahin "ngasih makan burayak koi=koi seed meal ngasih". 

Ku rasa Mark juga udah make ini makanya bisa masuk forum kita tercinta. hehehe 

Fish are friends, not food

----------


## repak69

this thread is getting Kocak,,,, LOL...  ::

----------

